# Tyler's Shaved Pics



## Tyler's Sis

Just in case you haven't seen the pics in the Shaved topic, here he his, shaved.


----------



## miko's mommy

Wow, he is really shaved!! Who is Raiden?


----------



## Tyler's Sis

Yup, we're getting a new carolina dog named Raiden. He isn't born yet though, and we don't know exactly _which_ dog it'll be.


----------



## AJ

Awww, but he is still aodrable!!!


----------



## MalteseJane

aww.. poor baby. But it will grow back.


----------



## sherylmint

Nice cut for the summer. He looks cool.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Awwww. I bet Tyler likes it! He's definitely ready for the summer heat.


----------



## puppylucy

he is definitely shaved..

how big is he now?


----------



## Scoobydoo

Awwwwwwwwwww Tyler looks so cute, and real cool for the summer too


----------



## Matilda's mommy




----------



## SNOWY

He really is ready for the summer. Snowy got a similar experience but it was winter,







and mostly it was my fault,







I gave him a bath and he got soo tangle that when I take him to the groomers she did not have any option, since then I got prohibid to bath him, so he goes to the groomers twice a month now.









It will grow back and he will be most that ready for the winter you'll see.

Maltese looks beautiful no matter what.


----------



## Lilly521

Isnt he just the cutest littlest guy in that cut!


----------



## Laceys mom

Been there. Happened to Lacey twice so far. Thank goodness hair does grow. Have to admit it was a breeze to groom her for a couple of months.


----------



## sheila2182

He is still a cutie! They always look so puppy like when they are cut short!


----------



## RexsMom

They shaved his body and head! Wow! It's been almost a month for Rex since he had all done but his head and tail and it has already grown so fast, about 3/4 of an inch long. I'll bet Tyler feels better, Rex sure did, with all that hair they tend to get so hot!


----------



## saltymalty

He looks like one lean, mean, licking machine! Poor thing...I hope it grows back quickly. Does he have any shirts to keep him warm in the a/c?

edited to say: I don't think he looks mean at all. Just sweet and a bit like a white Chinese crested.


----------



## puppylucy

oh gosh, he does look like a little chinese crested.. haha.


----------

